# Implications of proposed lower Corp Tax rates in NI



## Firefly (24 Mar 2011)

http://www.independent.ie/business/...-rival-corporation-rate-in-north-2592452.html

Whatever about the EU negitiations regarding our Corp Tax rate, a significant reduction in the corp tax rates in Northern Ireland, will IMO, have a significant impact on our competitiveness of attracting and retaing FDI in the republic. Thoughts?


----------



## shnaek (24 Mar 2011)

But companies aren't here for our tax rate. They are here for our educated workforce, and because we speak English, and because we are part of the Eurozone...


----------

